# rhom



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i fed my rhom and he would take a bite then it looked like he swallowed it but then barfed it up and ate it again and this time he didnt barf it up. this happen to anybody else?any ideas of what it could be? thanks


----------



## cangus (Aug 10, 2003)

maybe it went down wrong the first time....


----------



## bkay1 (Sep 13, 2003)

my rbs do the samething. they make such a mess when they eat. i don't think that anything is wrong.
lost of gravel vac.
bk


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

there doing that maybe bekuz proably stuffed it the wrong way and wanted to stuff it the right way heh


----------



## Aggressive (Jun 11, 2003)

tasting it?


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

cichlids exhibit the same behavior with their food as well

sounds normal to me.


----------



## AzNP (May 21, 2003)

my rbps do it too so does my spilo
my theory is that they all have instinct to get the food fast into their nouths b4 others take it away then barf it out and in again to chew better or sumthing like that


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

*_Moved to Feeding and Nutrition_*


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

thanks. he went back later last night and ate it all. i noticed it to with my reds. i thought that he just didnt like his food but it turns out he does







thanks again


----------



## faty (Oct 26, 2003)

mine do the same thing.


----------



## airtorey15 (Jun 15, 2003)

My spilo does that all the time, it's real messy but it's all good.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i hate it when he dose it







he makes the tank look butt ugly :laugh:


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

AzNP said:


> my rbps do it too so does my spilo
> my theory is that they all have instinct to get the food fast into their nouths b4 others take it away then barf it out and in again to chew better or sumthing like that










thats right


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

if he didnt like it he wouldnt swallow it and keep it down. nothing to worry about.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

every single fish i've ever had has done this at least once

seems pretty normal.


----------

